# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Rise of the Novel by Ian Watt

## raid762003

Can I have ebook in PDF which called 

( The Rise of The Novel ) written by Ian Watt plz ?

thanks

----------


## 201365

> Can I have ebook in PDF which called 
> 
> ( The Rise of The Novel ) written by Ian Watt plz ?
> 
> thanks


Best Regards

----------


## Sajid IR

> Can I have ebook in PDF which called 
> 
> ( The Rise of The Novel ) written by Ian Watt plz ?
> 
> thanks


Hi raid762003,
This is a link I found for "The Rise of The Novel" by Ian Watt but I think it is a (doc) file not a (pdf).

http://ifile.it/67j8knq/The%2520Rise...n%2520Watt.doc

----------

